# I love this top



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/Product_freePatternsDetail.aspx?id=128162#

Wish I'll have time to make it before the end of the summer.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

It is very smart looking.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Mireillebc said:


> http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/Product_freePatternsDetail.aspx?id=128162#
> 
> Wish I'll have time to make it before the end of the summer.


I know. I saved this one forever and still didn't get to it. Gorgeous. Make it anyway. You will have it for next year.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

>> Make it anyway. You will have it for next year.<<

You're right.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

So very pretty!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That is nice. Thanks for the link. I wasn't aware of that site.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is pretty!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I LOVE its name!! LOL


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely pattern :-D


----------



## nsldy (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I joined the site and drooled over the beautiful patterns. Let me know when you start the top, I love it too. Some ofthe shawls are exquisite ... etc, etc. I am excited about this link


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It is beautiful and I have just the yarn for it.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern. Can someone explain how to add sleeves to this?


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I love this, just saved the pattern, would really like to make it. Thanks for sharing it. You should make it, it's so pretty.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree, it is very interesting.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/Product_freePatternsDetail.aspx?id=128162#
> 
> Wish I'll have time to make it before the end of the summer.


Thanks for posting this. Elan has some of the nicest designs.


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree with you. It is great. I certainly bookmarked it.
Thank you


----------



## Sylvia Jurgens (Jun 15, 2011)

How do you get the patterns,Love all the patterns.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice, thank you for the link.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Very pretty...if only I had that body to put into it! Thanks for the link!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Sylvia Jurgens said:


> How do you get the patterns,Love all the patterns.


Follow the link; in the upper right-hand corner is a log-in link -- click it then let it take you to the log-in page where you will click "New Visitors Sign in Here" -- you will create a log-in and from then on you will be able to access the free patterns. Have fun!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/Product_freePatternsDetail.aspx?id=128162#
> 
> Wish I'll have time to make it before the end of the summer.


I love this top too. It is on my to do list.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love it too. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Sylvia Jurgens (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you IVCHOCL8NKnitting for your help.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/Product_freePatternsDetail.aspx?id=128162#
> 
> Wish I'll have time to make it before the end of the summer.


I love it, too! Downloaded it yesterday, but alas, no time this summer. 3 projects OTN right in front of me, more in my head, and who knows how many put away so that they're currently out of sight to reduce my "nest clutter".


----------

